# How to watch/stream Tivo to my FireTV now that app is pulled/gone?



## m_jonis

Well I just got a FireTV (Christmas present) and hooked it up and can't find the Tivo app.

Then I see this:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use

So I guess no go for me? I still have the app installed on my FireHD tablet (for when I travel it's nice to download to the device and watch on a plane or something).

Looks like Tivo just wants me to fork out some more for their Tivo Mini?


----------



## mdavej

Search the internet for the apk. If you can find it, you can sideload it with ES Manager or something like that. Not sure if it still functions though.

Sideloading Chrome on your stick might also work since you could go to the tivo online site and stream from there. I think Chrome would also require that you pair a bluetooth mouse.

You should still be able to download shows to your tablet.

In any case, Mini works a whole lot better than the app ever did. Somebody recently posted some Minis for sale for $75.


----------



## m_jonis

mdavej said:


> Search the internet for the apk. If you can find it, you can sideload it with ES Manager or something like that. Not sure if it still functions though.
> 
> Sideloading Chrome on your stick might also work since you could go to the tivo online site and stream from there. I think Chrome would also require that you pair a bluetooth mouse.
> 
> You should still be able to download shows to your tablet.
> 
> In any case, Mini works a whole lot better than the app ever did. Somebody recently posted some Minis for sale for $75.


Thanks. Apparently sideloading on the Fire Stick/TV just crashes.
Chrome/FF/Silk/browser all suck (IMO) as the Tivo "app" for that is truly horrendous (even on my PC you get severe pixelation, it's just horrible).

Looks like tablet download may still work provided you don't have the updated one (or Amazon puts the latest one up). Looks like you have to install Google Play on your Fire HD and use that version to get it to work.

I'm not giving Tivo any more money. If I didn't have lifetime on all my stuff, I'd be getting rid of things left and right. The guide fiasco still continues (I've shelled out probably $200 for having to purchase individual episodes or pay for Hulu/etc to get all the ones the Tivo has missed ever since Rovi took over and screwed up the guide data). Their inability to get things right makes me think their days are numbered.

Oh well, guess I'll just have to return the Fire TV and start looking at the Verizon box for the other TV.


----------



## mdavej

No matter how much I disliked Tivo, I wouldn't give the cable company a dime to rent a box. Several months of rental fees would pay for a Mini. Tivo is still the least of all evils IMO.

By the way, Slingbox works way better than the Tivo app ever did, but it's a bit more clunky to control. I use it all over the world.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yeah I'm not getting how paying $100 or so for a Mini is a bad option. Don't get me wrong it sucks that Tivo abandoned the Fire but the app was crap compared to the Mini experience anyway.


----------



## pldoolittle

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah I'm not getting how paying $100 or so for a Mini is a bad option.


Try using a mini away from home.


----------



## mdavej

pldoolittle said:


> Try using a mini away from home.


I think the implication was that the OP was intending to use the app to stream to a Fire TV inside his home, in which case a Mini works much better. One could also say good luck trying to stream from a Tivo to a Fire TV outside the home, so also no better than a Mini. But the whole thread is moot now that a new Fire TV app is imminent.


----------



## pldoolittle

I must be missing something. How does the Fire TV app help me stream TiVo OOH?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit

It won't, given Tivo's history. Or let's just say if it does it will perform badly.


----------



## Dmontgummy

I am a little confused. I have a Kindle Fire that I currently use the TiVo app on to watch shows on my TiVo when I am away from home. I was thinking about getting a Fire TV stick because I assumed that I could put a TiVo app on there to watch my shows on a bigger screen. Does this mean that getting a Fire TV stick would be useless for streaming my shows from my TiVo at home?
Is there any recommended way to watch shows or live TV using my TiVo app when I am away from home?


----------



## mdavej

At the moment, yes a Fire stick would be useless for that. But a new app is coming in a few months. Until then you'll have to make do with mobile devices (phones, tablets, laptops) or a Slingbox.


----------



## dougtv

I sideload apps to my Fire stick. Anybody know id there a TiVo apk that has most functionality working for the fireTV remote without any mouse/touch third party app or modding required?


----------



## Sparky1234

dougtv said:


> I sideload apps to my Fire stick. Anybody know id there a TiVo apk that has most functionality working for the fireTV remote without any mouse/touch third party app or modding required?


Nope.


----------



## Goodbar_x

mdavej said:


> I think the implication was that the OP was intending to use the app to stream to a Fire TV inside his home, in which case a Mini works much better. One could also say good luck trying to stream from a Tivo to a Fire TV outside the home, so also no better than a Mini. But the whole thread is moot now that a new Fire TV app is imminent.


Is there really a new Tivo app coming for fire TV?


----------



## Mikeguy

Goodbar_x said:


> Is there really a new Tivo app coming for fire TV?


That's what was reported in January, with the launching of the new apps (for Fire TV, Roku, and Apple TV) to be in the second and third quarters of this year.

New TiVo apps will let you watch live TV on Apple TV, Fire TV, and Roku boxes


----------



## tomhorsley

I can use screen mirroring to watch on my fire stick by running the TiVo app on my samsung s9+ and mirroring screen to the fire stick. (Controls for turning on screen mirroring are buried pretty deep on both the first stick and the samsung, but it does seem to work well to mirror the terrible problems the TiVo app has and sometimes actually watch shows .


----------



## Sparky1234

Mikeguy said:


> That's what was reported in January, with the launching of the new apps (for Fire TV, Roku, and Apple TV) to be in the second and third quarters of this year.
> 
> New TiVo apps will let you watch live TV on Apple TV, Fire TV, and Roku boxes


Over promise and underdeliver, I think that is TiVo's motto.


----------



## pldoolittle

Sparky1234 said:


> Over promise and underdeliver, I think that is TiVo's motto.


How can you say that about TiVo? They whipped out the drive free space meter in just under 15 years...


----------



## Sparky1234

pldoolittle said:


> How can you say that about TiVo? They whipped out the drive free space meter in just under 15 years...


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## pldoolittle

Sparky1234 said:


> Not sure what you mean.


It was nasty sarcasm. It took TiVo over a decade and hundreds of suggestions to add:

df -k --output=pcent /dev/sda1


----------



## Sparky1234

pldoolittle said:


> It was nasty sarcasm. It took TiVo over a decade and hundreds of suggestions to add:
> 
> df -k --output=pcent /dev/sda1


Now I get it!


----------

